# Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?



## Administrator (11. Januar 2005)

*Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

Nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen. Etwa bei TES3 Morrowind oder jetz TES4 Oblivion. Ein Spiel das derart Dialoglastig ist kauf ich mir dann doch lieber auf Deutsch  . Bei Spielen wie Deus Ex2 o.ä. kauf ich lieber die US Versionen, soweit reicht mein Englisch leicht.


----------



## HellBull (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren aufgehört mir bestimmte Filme und Spiele in Deutschland zu kaufen, da man hier (Action- Horrorbereich) meist  eh nur zensierte und verhackstückelte Artikel erhält.
Aber wenn man uncut Sachen sucht, sollte man auch bei Produkten aus UK und den USA erst mal schauen ob die auch wirklich uncut sind.. 
& Vorsicht die Zollproblematik   

Was ich noch vergessen hab... mir gefällt die original Sprachwiedergabe meist besser. Schlimm was da dem deutschen Spieler so für ein Mist, auch noch für oftmals mehr Kohle, angeboten wird.


----------



## MoS (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*



			
				mein_kleiner_Tod am 11.01.2005 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen. Etwa bei TES3 Morrowind oder jetz TES4 Oblivion. Ein Spiel das derart Dialoglastig ist kauf ich mir dann doch lieber auf Deutsch  . Bei Spielen wie Deus Ex2 o.ä. kauf ich lieber die US Versionen, soweit reicht mein Englisch leicht.


Seh ich ganz genauso.


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

Kommt auf das Genre an


----------



## Iceman (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

Nein, ich bevorzuge sowieso die englischen Versionen der Spiele und kaufe kaum DVs. Nur Spiele wo man bei einer Übersetzung wenig kaputt machen kann kaufe ich letztere wegen der günstigeren Preise.


----------



## Hells_Bells (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

Ich kaufe mir auch lieber US/UK Versionen, vor allem um von der Zensur verschont zu bleiben, bzw keine deutsche Synchro ertragen zu müssen, denn die lassen oft zu Wünschen übrig.
Im Falle von Deus Ex 2 habe ich allerdings gewartet, weil in der Deutschen Version bereits die Version 1.2 enthalten war, bessere Grafik.
Genutzt hat es trotzdem nichts, ich fand das Game langweilig.


----------



## ich98 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

ich kaufe mir die Spiele meistens immer in Deutsch. Einmal weil ich dann wirklich alles verstehe und zweitens spielt mein Bruder meistens auch mit und der kann kaum englisch (5.Klasse).
Ausnahme war in diesem Fall Max Payne2 dort kam ich zwar zurecht hätte trotzdem eine deutsche Version vorgezogen. 
Fand es als Frechheit, dass Remedy einfach von einer Lokalisierung absehen hat. 
ich98


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

[X] NIE WIEDER

könnt mich heut noch ärgern, dass ich 2monate auf die deutsche civ3 version gewartet habe, nur um dann doch auch keinen multiplayer zu haben, mit ner übergroßen verpackung aber ohne sowas grundlegendes wie ner cd hülle abgespeißt zu werden und mich heute noch über die (insbesondere bei den add-ons) grottenschlechte sync zu ärgern..


----------



## Solon25 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*



			
				ich98 am 11.01.2005 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Fand es als Frechheit, dass Remedy einfach von einer Lokalisierung absehen hat.
> ich98



Was hast denn Du für eine Version? Hab meins vor ca. 4 Wochen bei roteerdbeere.de gekauft und konnte Deutsch oder Englisch wählen. Max mit der Synchronstimme von Wesley Snipes, man gewöhnt sich dran 
Kannst Dir ja mal den Deutsch Patch saugen 
Also schimpfe auf Remedy return 

Warten... hmmm, net auf einen Shooter o.ä., meistens doch nur auf ein RPG, wenn man weiss, das eine Übersetzung kommt.

P.S. irgendwie haben sie es im Moment auf unsere Englischkenntnisse abgesehen..


----------



## RickSkywalker (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*



			
				Solon25 am 11.01.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.01.2005 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das spiel ist schon lange draussen und erst nach 1 jahr wurde dass synchronisiert. heutzutage kann man max payne 2 in dt. version kaufen, ging früher aber nicht! das ist kacke, jetzt muss ich den dt.-patch immer bei ner formatierung auf CD tun weils ja nicht auf der normalen max payne 2 cd drauf ist


----------



## ich98 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*



			
				Solon25 am 11.01.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.01.2005 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was das gibts auch in Englisch  :-o ? Patch saugen du bist witzig, weißt du wie groß der ist? (ISDN-USER   )


----------



## Goddess (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

Da ich ganz gut Englisch kann, und von Natur aus nicht sehr eher ungeduldig bin wenn ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt das ich gerne haben möchte, warte ich nicht erst bis eine Deutsche Version erscheint. Im übrigen sind mir Originale lieber, da der "Geist" des Spieles oftmals besser rübergebracht wird. Auch vor sehr Textlastigen Originalen wie Morrowind schrecke ich nicht zurück.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

[X] Nein, ich würde sowieso die englische Version kaufen. 
Und gerade DeusEx ist ja auch ein wunderbares Beispiel wie man die Kunden bei der Stange hält und über ein schwaches Spiel hinwegtröstet. Wenn ich mich da in die ganzen Specials dazu erinnere, es soll ja alles so viel besser werden und das Original wird nicht getestet.
Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, daß man mit der DV auch sehr oft zusätzlich Probleme bekommt. Da dauert es dann beispielsweise  länger bis es Updates gibt oder es gibt keine mehr, nur noch für das Original oder Fan-Mods / Tools laufen dann nicht mit dem Game.


----------



## ziegenbock (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

ich bin bei allen spielen für die dutsche version. allerdings könnte man in zeiten von dvd`s ruhif mehrere sprachversionen drauf packen. zur not geht auch englische sprachausgabe mit deutschen untertiteln.


----------



## rtfm (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

Bei Shootern und Startegiespielen kaufe ich ohnehin die englischen Originale, da diese günstiger sind. Nur bei Rollenspielen kaufe ich mir das Spiel noch Hierzulande.


----------



## maxx2003 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.01.2005 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nein, ich würde sowieso die englische Version kaufen.
> Und gerade DeusEx ist ja auch ein wunderbares Beispiel wie man die Kunden bei der Stange hält und über ein schwaches Spiel hinwegtröstet. Wenn ich mich da in die ganzen Specials dazu erinnere, es soll ja alles so viel besser werden und das Original wird nicht getestet.
> Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, daß man mit der DV auch sehr oft zusätzlich Probleme bekommt. Da dauert es dann beispielsweise  länger bis es Updates gibt oder es gibt keine mehr, nur noch für das Original oder Fan-Mods / Tools laufen dann nicht mit dem Game.


Dito.


----------



## LtnWorf (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie mit dem Kauf warten, bis eine komplett deutsche Version eines Spiels erscheint, auch wenn das einige Monate dauert (etwa Deus Ex 2)?*

ich schließe mich auch den meisten an, denn englisch stört ja in den meisten Spielen nicht, ausserdem sind die guten Synchronisationen wohl einfach zu teuer und deshalb wird es im Stil "Gute Zeiten schlechte Zeiten" eher mit Amateuren durchgezogen und das dann auch noch halbherzig.

Ich gebe gern ein Beispiel
Tex Murphy, da würde ich mir immer wieder die deutsche Version holen, weil es wirklich Spass macht, wenn z.B. der alte Semmelrogge und die Synchronstimme von "Magnum" für Atmosphäre sorgen.

Somit würde ich schon sagen, dass Adventure-Spiele aufwendiger Synchronisiert werden sollten und Action-Shooter von mir aus ohne rauskommen können.nVielleicht solltet Ihr Eure Abstimmung dahingehend anpassen, damit man für die jeweiligen Spiele-Arten einzeln abstimmen kann, das würde möglicherweise unterschiedliche Ergebnisse zu Tage bringen.


----------

